# 1953 Columbia Three Star Delux from Russia



## serg (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello! I`ve bought a bike Columbia Three Star Delux, it`s 100% an original. #  R808299. It`s brought to Moscow from the U.S.A. by a  diplomat. After some accident the fork had bent and the bike had kept in a garret. 













 

 Would you help me to clear up how the headlight and the taillight on a boot looks. If you have some pictures and you can send me them, PM, please: serg_irina73@mail.ru . Or would you give me a hint where I can buy those the headlight and the taillight ? I couldn`t find any pictures ot this bike in a complete arrangement.

 I wonder how the bike costs  in the U.S.A.?

Thank you, Serg


----------



## kunzog (Nov 1, 2010)

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/
Columbia Headlight  r115-00
Columbia Reflector R112067
You have to call them, they dont email


----------



## akikuro (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are some pics for your reference..


----------



## serg (Nov 2, 2010)

kunzog said:


> http://www.memorylane-classics.com/
> Columbia Headlight  r115-00
> Columbia Reflector R112067
> You have to call them, they dont email





Thank you very much for your answers!

 or a

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com...ilderpictures/midfiftyslight.JPG&target=_self

 and a taillight

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-5-STAR...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255e87d6df

 All these lights are suitable for me?


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 3, 2010)

Check out pictures that I posted of my friends Columbia 5 star project in this forum.


----------



## serg (May 22, 2011)

Columbia now looks like this. 


 

 



Taillight are not original. Taillight was not standing, but the hole that is! I set it up. Headlight  painted now. Crash Rail is also not original. If someone is selling the original, I'll buy.

So it was





Photos from the catalog of Columbia in 1955. It looks like a model A19 or A19T.







I think $ 300-400 is my columbia, too, must be. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2eb42dffa1&item=200591409057&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=30BS71oZi64sfeEnk8FU7aCe%252BAE%253D

Sorry for my English, I use the electronic translator. But I tried very hard. Thanks to everyone who helped me! If you do not live in America, it is difficult to get certain parts. Much time passes in the search. The result is worth it.

Thanks, Serg


----------



## serg (May 22, 2011)

For a long time could not fix the signal in the tank. Was not in place the adjustment bolt. Now the signal works. I managed to straighten the fork


----------



## Elgin Baylor (May 22, 2011)

Nice job, all you need are some Columbia Grips and you'll be all set.


----------



## serg (May 25, 2011)

I'm not sure that I have the original Grips. I bought a bike. Perhaps now these original. http://oldroads.com/coololdbikes/clmgrips2.jpg

Kenneth A Kowal, Mr.Columbia, gave me a new link from the  catalog 1952 http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5876/i23n.jpg and here is his response:

" The 3 Stars never had tail lights and typicaly had the half chainguard instead of the wrap-around one that was on the 5-Stars. I guess the whole idea of having the 3 star is to be able to sell a less expensive bike than the 5-Star but still look close. "

I think it's almost all information about this bike, maybe it is useful to someone


----------



## akikuro (May 25, 2011)

That's interesting about the rack..my 3star is set to take a light as well but i guess the mounting holes could have been drilled




I'll try to take some pics of the grips for your reference.


----------



## Zephyr (May 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say that your bikes look awesome! Nice work. I love the way the fonts are put on the bikes and how nice looking they are after all those years. Every time I take my Humber out I can't stop admiring it. Well done!


----------



## serg (May 26, 2011)

akikuro said:


> That's interesting about the rack..my 3star is set to take a light as well but i guess the mounting holes could have been drilled
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 It 

  installed without problems. At http://oldroads.com/CoolOldBikes/mikebikepart.asp it costs $ 45. Red glass from plastic.

This lamp is better to let the holes, I think. Good for security and drilling do not need anything.

To Zephyr, Elgin Baylor:
Thanks, guys! This is my first experience and it was interesting to see the result. I was very worried because of the curve of the fork, but all ended well


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 26, 2011)

*Columbia in Russia*

Serg,

The bike looks great!

Enjoy the bicycle hobby.

Joe


----------



## Elgin Baylor (May 30, 2011)

*Get a grip*



 Here is the original Columbia hand grip that belongs on your bicycle. I hope this helps.


----------



## serg (May 30, 2011)

Elgin Baylor said:


> View attachment 21658 Here is the original Columbia hand grip that belongs on your bicycle. I hope this helps.




Thanks to Elgin Baylor, I'll look for such


----------

